# Stockton Cycle Show



## P.N.A. (Sep 10, 2013)

It's that time again! Having our fall edition of The Stockton Cycle Show. There will also be a car show and swap going on outside. $5 gets you into all this fun! Doors open at 6am an close at 3pm. We will be holding a raffle and keeping w/ tradition a bike will be given away as part of the raffle! Would love to meet some new faces and reconnect w/ others. It's a great show for all to attend. 
*Added this year is a pedal car category.
-Fabian


----------



## P.N.A. (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## slick (Sep 10, 2013)

The Rolling Relics will be there including yours truly. Will you??????? This is the best show/swap i've been to in quite and i can't wait to do it again. Rain or shine we are there since it is indoors.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm hoping to make it.
Are there any TOC parts and bicycles there?


----------



## slowroller1842 (Sep 11, 2013)

Definitely going to try to make this one. Pretty bummed I missed last years.


----------



## P.N.A. (Sep 11, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I'm hoping to make it.
> Are there any TOC parts and bicycles there?




Every show we are surprised w/ something different. We did have a TOC tandem show up I believe.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm ready to check it out.


----------



## P.N.A. (Sep 15, 2013)

If there is anyone willing to help promote in their area message me your address and I can mail you a few flyers. Thank you in advance!
-Fabian


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 15, 2013)

i have a few people that came to my show who moved to sac and stockton.they should make it out.if slick has flyers,we'll make sure to pass them out at tour de fat saturday.


----------



## P.N.A. (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## slick (Sep 15, 2013)

Here is a California schedule for all the rest of the events going on for the rest of the year for those of you that are wondering? 

September 21st:  Tour De Fat in San Francisco inside Golden Gate park.
September 22nd:  Rolling Relics Livermore ride 1246 E. Stanley Blvd. meet at 10am
September 28th:  The Rat Bike Rodeo in Elk Grove hosted by the Hooligans bicycle club
September 29th:   Rusty Riders 10am in Carnegie Park in Livermore,Ca. 
October 12th:      Park st. Bike show hosted by island schwinn 1522 Park St. in Alameda.Ca.
October 13th:      Stockton Cycle show, Stockton Fairgrounds Bike show and swap meet
October 26th:  Rolling Relics Halloween costume ride Vintage Bicycle Supply,4370 24th St. 4pm
November 24th: Rolling Relics ride 345 Taylor Rd. Lodi,Ca. meet at 10am and leave at 11am.
December  ? Location TBA. We will be having a Holiday/Christmas party. No bikes. Just a celebration with food, cocktails, and possibly a band???? We will be getting together to get our rides scheduled for the entire year of 2014 so pick your month and meeting location so i can get flyers printed and handed out.


----------



## P.N.A. (Sep 22, 2013)

It's inching closer! Trophies are getting pinstriped and the raffle bike is ready for its first ride. Come on out guys! Love to see some new builds and "new" rare bikes.


----------



## P.N.A. (Sep 30, 2013)

Just a day shy of two weeks until show time! Where the local boys at? Any long distance travelers? Use them frequent flyer miles!


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 30, 2013)

*Stockton*

I may go to this one .


----------



## P.N.A. (Sep 30, 2013)

It'll be worth your time


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 30, 2013)

kingsilver said:


> I may go to this one .



bring those beautiful monarks out.


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 30, 2013)

*stockton ,ca bike and car show also huge swap meet starts early*

*i will be there
with some great parts and a few bikes*

*i will be at my shop after the show if any one want's to come by
around 2:30   1031 s. coolidge ave  stockton , ca 95212
(209) 481-9464:o
be sure to bring your own drooling towel :o*


----------



## P.N.A. (Sep 30, 2013)

The shop looks a lil empty Jim...


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 30, 2013)

*those are old pics they are almost out the front door now*




P.N.A. said:


> The shop looks a lil empty Jim...


----------



## slick (Sep 30, 2013)

This show is a MUST!!! Jim's shop is like Toys R Us for anyone into bikes. The many times i have been there, i still havn't seen it all. It's quite overwhelming and a great treasure trove of kool stuff!


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 8, 2013)

*stockton swap and show sundy 10-13-13*

this sunday 10-13 13 san joaquin county fair grounds





JAF/CO said:


> *i will be there
> with some great parts and a few bikes*
> 
> *i will be at my shop after the show if any one want's to come by
> ...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 8, 2013)

JAF/CO said:


> this sunday 10-13 13 san joaquin county fair grounds




the real question is will you be there before the show? or the day before for the early early birdoes...


----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll be there 5/530 Sunday. Saturday I'll be there as well but don't know what time... Gotta set up plus make it to the Alameda show


----------



## kingsilver (Oct 9, 2013)

*Stockton*



island schwinn said:


> bring those beautiful monarks out.




i can only fit one of them in my '68 volvo. License plate "olsweed."


----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 9, 2013)

kingsilver said:


> i can only fit one of them in my '68 volvo. License plate "olsweed."




Than bring the best!


----------



## ballooney (Oct 10, 2013)

*Logistics*

I've never been and I really want to make it to this swap but I have a scheduling conflict and am trying to work it out.  My son has a soccer tournament at 1pm that day.  I live 2.5 hours away from Stockton.  Swap starts at 6 a.m.  So if I went, the latest I could stay would be 10 am.  My question is what time should I arrive at the swap and still have a chance at scoring some good stuff?  Any thoughts?


----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 10, 2013)

ballooney said:


> I've never been and I really want to make it to this swap but I have a scheduling conflict and am trying to work it out.  My son has a soccer tournament at 1pm that day.  I live 2.5 hours away from Stockton.  Swap starts at 6 a.m.  So if I went, the latest I could stay would be 10 am.  My question is what time should I arrive at the swap and still have a chance at scoring some good stuff?  Any thoughts?




Swappers usually either set up shop Saturday night or around 9-10 Sunday morn. There will also be swappers outside the show that will be ready for business at the crack of dawn.


----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 13, 2013)

Today is THE DAY!!! See you guys out there!


----------



## Livmojoe (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Fabian for hosting.  Great turn out of various bikes.  I've been to the Show/Swap 3-4 times prior, yet first time as a vendor.  Started out slow, yet I did OK.  Sold some, bought some, all good.  Put a few faces with names, and great to connect with others.
Thanks again Jim for the shop visit afterwards... always fun to check the eye candy.

John


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 14, 2013)

Where are the pictures?!


----------



## slick (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll try and get some pictures up later tonight. It was a long weekend. 2 bike shows quite a good distance from each other and a killer bike swap. I'm a little burnt out. Karlas Shelby speedline won best Chic bike at stockton! She is super stoked. It's her 3rd show that she entered and her 2nd trophy so far.


----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll have pics up this weekend. Been a long week/month for me and still no day off. Thanks to all who came!
-Fabian


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 14, 2013)

*show and swap*

*Fabian

the swap and show turned out real good 
great job

thanks jaf/co jim*


----------



## kingsilver (Oct 15, 2013)

EARLY MORNING PHOTOS


----------



## kingsilver (Oct 15, 2013)

MORE


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 15, 2013)

*show*

Hi all looks like a great show,hope to make it there next year.


----------

